# Triggering prop controlers in sequence?



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

What is the easiest way to trigger multiple prop controllers in sequence? I want to have my PIR set off my toe pincher first followed by my ghostly foot prints then my grave jumper and finnaly the shaking gates. I can trigger my grave jumper with the last footstep 0n my ghost steps board using the trigger update board from Jeff but the others are my problem. I dont know if a simmple timer on each controller is best or what, I could always just buy a new controller with alot more inputs but I dont know if that is even the best answer and the cost is prohibitive. Plus I like having different sounds emitted from each prop that I couldnt do with a multi controller.
:jol:


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would think some sort of simple timer connected to relays.

Ie PIR sets off toe pincher.. this applies voltage to the relay.. closing the 555 timer which counts down sets off the ghost steps .. and then the same configuration on the jumper to the gates.. 

I am thinking probably under $10 per piece but i am not 100% someone like otaku might be a better answer for this


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Check out the Multi Event Timer Relay board from SimpleCircuitBoards.com. Looks like it's designed to do just what you're wanting done.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

hedg12 said:


> Check out the Multi Event Timer Relay board from SimpleCircuitBoards.com. Looks like it's designed to do just what you're wanting done.


Agreed. That board should do the trick. Depending on what type of PIR you have, you may need to have it activate a relay to provide the dry trigger for the Multi Event board.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

why not just have one controller trigger the next (this is assuming that you are using programmable controllers like prop 1/2 or the Picaxe). Have the motion sensor trigger the first controller then connect that controller to the next one with a wire, or wireless, or even Infra red (depending on how fancy you want to get). this in turn triggers the second controller and so on down the line. I can help you with this but prob not a lot until after Halloween.


----------

